# Santa Cruz Nickel vs. Spec Stumpjumper FSR



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

I weigh in at about 270, 6'2". I've rode both bikes and like both very much. I'm looking at the Nickel in R XC and the Stumpy in Comp. Both bikes have a comparable MSRP. I'm curious what you guys think.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I like them both too.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

anyone have an opinion?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I like the specifications on the Specialized better, especially the SRAM 10 speed drivetrain which feels more snappy than the SLX/XT 10 speed drivetrain (when I purchased a new bike this winter, I test rode a Giant with a similar drivetrain as the SC Nickel). I am a bit biased as I ended up purchasing a Sumpy FSR Comp 29er...which you might consider looking at. I also like the warranty on the Specialized better, lifetime on the mainframe and 5 years on the swingarm. Santa Cruz is two years. And finally the Specialized FSR suspension system just rocks on descents, fully active even under heavy braking...it just wants to go and go!

That said, Santa Cruz makes an excellent product and the Nickel is a very cool bike so I don't think you can go wrong here. The linkage driven single pivot works very efficiently but will tend to squat the rear suspension under braking on descents.

One thing to consider, looking at both bikes your going to want to probably replace the wheelset right off the top. They are both pretty lightly built (though the Santa Cruz is a little stouter) so keep that in consideration when purchasing. I wouldn't even ride the OEM wheelsets...just exchange or sell and get a stouter set for your weight. The exception would be if you went with the 29er version of the Stumpjumper FSR...it comes with a much stouter wheelset that would be fine for your size.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

That's exactly the sort of information I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

They being comparably equiped and both reputable for ride quality, I would strongly recomend the Specialized over the SC based purely on warranty. Santa Cruz warranties there frames for 2 years. Specialized warranties their's for as long as the original owner has it. Big riders like ourselves are far more likely to need a warranty replacement. Unless you only plan on riding this bike for two years, get the Stumpjumper.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have decided to go with the Specialized Comp Evo. I was going to add a dropper post to the comp and the Evo Comes with it standard. Will be going over to my LBS to talk with them today.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

I went to my LBS. They are having a bunch of bikes brought in for me to ride, Comp, Comp 29, Comp Evo and they will have a few others from different brands for me to ride. They know my budget and what I'm looking for so they are also looking into a possible build for me. They are also searching for left over 2011 and 2010 bikes so that we can get a better bike and still stay within my price point.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

My new bike:








Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

dirty_sohc said:


> My new bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't have made a better choice myself:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> I couldn't have made a better choice myself:thumbsup:


Thank you. Only complaint is the noisey front brakes, but we'll get that figured out


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

dirty_sohc said:


> Thank you. Only complaint is the noisey front brakes, but we'll get that figured out


Clean the rotors with isoprophyl alcohol, should clear it up


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Thnak you, I'll try that in the morning


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

Has the Spesh warranty changed? The rear triangle used to be considered part of the suspension (suspension linkage) and fell under a 1 or 2 year suspension warranty. I know a bunch of people that broke seat & chain stays on FSRs after the 'suspension warranty' ran out and were blown off by the big S. Make sure to read the fine print in the Spesh warranty


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Clean the rotors with isoprophyl alcohol, should clear it up


Cleared it right up. Thank you.


----------

